# Lake Burton WMA



## DelphicSharpShot (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey all, I'm planning a season opener deer / bear hunt on the former Lake Burton WMA property.  Is there still a sign-in/check station that I would be required to go to?  I'm having trouble finding info about it since it is no longer a state managed WMA.  Any info would be greatly appreciated.  Also, where would be a good area to hunt?  I like to go in deep!  Someone had mentioned the persimmon area.  Does anyone know where this area is?

I do a lot of pre-scouting on Google Earth, any info on this area would be awesome!!!

Thanks all,
Branden


----------



## the r.o.c. (Oct 9, 2010)

no sign in, its like hunting on any open forest land. georgia hunting reg apply.  persimmon is off of hwy 76 heading east toward clayton from hwy l97.


----------



## DelphicSharpShot (Oct 9, 2010)

I don't think the person was referring to Persimmon Rd.  b/c that is not inside of the original Lake Burton WMA area.  I could be wrong, but if I am I still have no idea where he was talking about.  I have tried to PM him, but no response...


----------



## fish30523 (Oct 10, 2010)

there's a lot of good huntin on wildcat creek


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 10, 2010)

hunt long and hard cause game is few and far between like all gov mountain land. i've put in a lot of time up their and never killed anything. seen some folks come in from atlanta that have never been their before set up 100yds from the rd and kill a big 7 or 8. good luck


----------

